# New Ratties coming home tonight!



## MoonShadow (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm adopting 3 beautiful female rats tonight! They are all over a year, and apparently very friendly. Their owner moved and couldn't take them with her, so she dropped them off at a rabbit rescue in Jersey. I'll be driving 2 hours to newark, nj tonight to pick the little darlings up! I'm so freaking excited!! I'll post pictures once they are home!!


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

I bet your excited! Look forward to some pictures and I'm sure they will be wonderful for you 


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Awh  that is amazing


----------



## MoonShadow (Sep 5, 2012)

The ladies are home and they're adorable!! The cage they came in is too small, and I'm going to upgrade asap! They have nothing fun in their cage right now, I ordered some hammocks and fun stuff from the rat stash but they won't be ready till middle of october, so if any one has any relatively cheap premade hammocks it would be fabulous! 


Now on to the girls! I've had them for 4 hours and they're personalities are already shining through!


First is Ari - she's a ball of energy, is fine being picked up but would rather be running around! 










































Then Lucy - She is a shy little thing, squeaks when picked up like you're going to eat her, but calms down eventually, she's definitely the most shy and timid of the 3!


























And Isis - She's a cuddle bug squish butt, loves to be held and loved on! 


































And their cage


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh, they are WONDERFUL!!!! You lucked out and so did they! Enjoy!!!


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww, you have a point rat  good luck with them  I'm sure they will be wonderful for you  more pictures would be great, but you've only just got them home so your probably busy with them . Hammocks are easy to make if you get a square of material (that's the right size obviously) and then cut down 3 or 4 inches in all 4 corners, and then find where you want to put it and put the two cut bits through the cage bars and tie a knot and you repeat this with all four corners. 

If your not sure what I mean I'll give you the link for the video  - http://m.videojug.com/film/how-to-make-rat-hammocks

They have other 'how to' videos for Rat's as well 

Dapper Rat's- http://www.dapper.com.au/toys.htm
Rat chatter- http://www.ratchatter.com/rat-toys-treats-and-more/homemade-toys/

If an links are broken please tell me  and I'll repost them  good luck with them  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## Sappho Ten (May 22, 2012)

or cut off a leg of an old pair of jeans and make a tunnel hammock for them ...


----------



## Jan Jinkle (Sep 17, 2012)

I had that exact same cage, I would recommend, if you can, hacksawing out the wheel. It gives a lot more real estate for hanging things. But it works excellent as a quarantine cage, and I'm going to use it for new ratties. It'll comfortably hold two rats until they get to be about six months and hit full size.


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow you got lucky! They are all adorable, and such nice sounding personalities, good luck with them!


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Sappho Ten said:


> or cut off a leg of an old pair of jeans and make a tunnel hammock for them ...


Yeah, that's an even easier idea until you can get hold of anything else  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Aw so cute! I just love headspots


----------



## MoonShadow (Sep 5, 2012)

A couple pictures of todays lap time! and a video of Ari Bruxing and Boggling in my lap! 












































































http://youtu.be/OYUFYOBnMrQ


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww thanks for the pictures  Internet messing up on iPad so will have to watch video later on laptop, but they are looking like wonderful little ratties  is it just me, or does the one with the creamy colour patches have an eye problem, sorry if I'm wrong, it might just be me having a funny moment.  good luck with them  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## MoonShadow (Sep 5, 2012)

IOVERATS said:


> Aww thanks for the pictures  Internet messing up on iPad so will have to watch video later on laptop, but they are looking like wonderful little ratties  is it just me, or does the one with the creamy colour patches have an eye problem, sorry if I'm wrong, it might just be me having a funny moment.  good luck with them
> 
> 
> A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


Nope it's not just you, she does. The guy I got her from was giving her tetracycline and it helped, but she has a doctor appt. on thursday to get checked out


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

MoonShadow said:


> Nope it's not just you, she does. The guy I got her from was giving her tetracycline and it helped, but she has a doctor appt. on thursday to get checked out


Oh okay  at least it wasn't me being stupid again. It's good the previous owner tried to help her  and I hope it goes well at the vets, my thoughts are with you  I'm sure it will be fine and good luck with your girls who I hope are healthy  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## MoonShadow (Sep 5, 2012)

The ladies got to free range (VERY closely supervised) in the big bedroom today! 



















































































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww, these are adorable! Thank you so much, this has made my mum even more sure that she wants me to get rats  she loves all yours  thanks and I really liked your ratterbums too  good luck with them  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------

